# Red Ink Not Popping on Navy 50/50



## MountInspiration (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi All,

I got some "Flag Red" from Pocono Screen Supply and it is a very bright red. However, when I print it on a customer's navy 50/50 Next Level tanks, it's almost like it just fades into the garment. When printing the back logo I got some traction on the edges of the circle (pictured) but the rest of the logo looks as faded as the front. I tried the design on one of my own kelly green tanks to make sure the ink just didn't suck and it pops nicely... What gives? Is it just this ink and shirt aren't compatible?

Ink starting to pop around edges of back logo:https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8KkKpOpVTKZSmtUdWhicGd2ZXNwVUhhLWpRZGNRNm42SDdZ/view?usp=sharing

More Ink starting to pop around edges of back logo:https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8KkKpOpVTKZZzFMOHpwekk2MTh2LTc5ZEEyTmFyWkJ0NGk4

Ink faded on front:https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8KkKpOpVTKZYXg1MlYtLTBpWHktZ29wNjlJeFFTQ2lKUkZ3

Ink totally working on another color (Royal's triblend):https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8KkKpOpVTKZYmV3WU5PNk9zdlYxNFRwV0lESGZaZVlfWGhF


----------



## tazman19 (May 14, 2009)

it looks like your underbase is not right . with 50/50 dark materials you could get dye migration causing the print to dull out. you need an under base with dye blocking capability. is the other tank you used where the print came out nice 100% cotton?


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

Is there an underbase at all?


----------



## tazman19 (May 14, 2009)

TLK said:


> Is there an underbase at all?


from the look in the picture there is some white peeking through so i think there is lol


----------



## MountInspiration (Mar 1, 2016)

No underbase. The tank it did well on (the green one) is a triblend. Do I need to make another screen, do it in white under, then red on top?

My older screen printing buddy today just said my ink was not high enough opacity. Tried it with a sample of his high opacity red and the customer liked it enough to move forward... I'd still like to know what an underbase is/how to do it...


----------



## tazman19 (May 14, 2009)

here is an article that will give you a basic understanding of underbase What is Under base and why it is required for Screen Printing?
a quick google search will give you tons of results


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

I would definitely research techniques, learn more about screen printing and practice before offering services to paying customers. You'll get more work out of it if you do a better job. As a rule, if the garment is darker than the ink, an underbase is needed.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

TLK said:


> As a rule, if the garment is darker than the ink, an underbase is needed.


or at least print flash print


----------



## TLK (Jan 15, 2013)

bomber315 said:


> or at least print flash print


Yeah, or underbase with the same colour, same screen (print, flash, print). Depending on the fabric, you might need a better dye-blocking ink...


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Is the red ink opaque? If not it won't work on black fabric without an underbase. But if you get opaque ink you can get nice looking prints without one. Yellow and orange look great with a P/F/P (don't hesitate to flash and print it again if it helps the print.) Red is the hardest color but with a little patience you can make it look "just about almost" as bright as if you used an underbase.


----------

